# rabbits



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Just wonderin what yall do with the snowshoe hairs you shoot i know alot of people do. just wondering what ya do with them??


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

no one hunts rabbits?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Same as deer and squirrels: cook 'em. Old ones go in the crock pot, young ones go in the skillet. :stirpot: Sometimes I use both...(It's called smother-frying)
Hopefully I'm not the only one eating these things... (I can't really get snowshoes here in Georgia, but I do eat those cottontails)


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I do eat cotton tail its just is a snowshoe a good eat healthy unhealthy i have no idea.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Snowshoe hare should be fine, there's really no difference that I can think of, other than the texture of the meat, and the fact that there may be more or less of it depending on how often and how hard those bunnies have to run before you get 'em. Try one, maybe with an adjusted-for-size cottontail recipe, or I'm sure you can find a snowshoe recipe online. :stirpot:


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Snowshoes are every bit as good as cottontails and IMO even better. Been lots of years since I hunted them but when I lived in northern MN we pursued them constantly during winter months. They are excellent table fare.


----------

